# Memorial Wall



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Prior to Laura painting these Triangles, the client hired a Designer to Create a Memorial Wall for the Lady Pictured Here. She chose 5 colors from the Pantone Deck. After that she hired a Company to create Vinyl Triangles in the 5 colors and they were installed on the wall.. After so many months they started delaminating and curling from the wall. She called the Company ,but went out of Business. 
Laura created a New Palette of Colors similar to the old ones , changing most of the Hues as they were not really quite that good. Lots of Taping ,but nice to be able to just pull off a Triangle and Tape it. 
Not too tough to do .
Creating a Nice Palette, very time consuming .



Michael Tust


----------



## KamRad (Nov 30, 2015)

Very cool


----------

